# New or Used UTV?



## shdw633 (Jul 26, 2020)

I am considering getting a UTV and have been shopping around.  I am quite stunned at the prices for UTV's!!  My buddy just bought a Honda Pioneer and paid over $20,000 and that was before he bought the windshield, roof, upgraded tires and winch.  I told him I could get him a vehicle that included the roof, windshield and upgraded tires as well a air conditioning and a radio for around $20,000 in the form of a new SUV!!!!  So with all that being said, do you think the new ones are worth that kind of money or do you think I would be better off looking at something 4 or 5 years old even though I won't really know how it's been driven.


----------



## Worley (Jul 26, 2020)

Really ur choice, I trust my hand on a wrench if needed.  I’ve bought used everything I own and never been burnt. Now with UTV I’d check oil and see if fresh, check joints for tears / grease.  Look underneath if it’s lived in the mud ya can’t hide it underneath frame and hidden crevices.  If it’s muddy in those places stay away would be my advice.  Water and Mud in EXCESS are cancer to those vehicles. Good luck, have fun and be safe!


----------



## Buck70 (Jul 26, 2020)

I'd buy an old Toyota 4WD. Same size, almost.


----------



## Bigga Trust (Jul 26, 2020)

https://www.kawasaki.com/mule


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 26, 2020)

I’d buy a little compact tractor. 
It does real work.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jul 26, 2020)

What do you want to use it for,?


----------



## Railroader (Jul 26, 2020)

Old man got a Ranger used once in a while and taken decent care of at a good price?

Sure, buy it.

25 year old Yo-Boy got a Ranger for sale? All pretty and shiny, but with dead minnows in the air box?

Not at any price...


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jul 26, 2020)

I was in same boat last year, sold my 4 wheeler and wanted a UTV.  Shopped around and finally decided on buying new.  You can get good deals in the out of state dealers, I ended up running up to SC one Saturday AM and buying.  Literally saved thousands of dollars over my local dealers.


----------



## roscoe54 (Jul 27, 2020)

Bill you might try Shamrock Honda Kawasaki in Dublin I bought a Honda 700 Pioneer I got a good deal. Plus if you need anything done it's close by.


----------



## rayjay (Jul 27, 2020)

I used to refurb JD riding mowers and had an HPX 4x4 Gator for a few years and still do a search on "John Deere" on CL and FB every few hours. One thing to watch is for rusted out frames. As was mentioned, if it's used in mud then the mud ends up trapped in various frame members and eventually rusts them out and the unit collapses in the middle. Even if not used in the mud the underside of the frame gets the finish knocked off by normal use and rust begins. It's just not as bad as mud.

On a JD you can about guarantee that the salisbury torque convertor front and rear clutches will need attention or replacement. Probably $800+. 

The Tuff Torque transmissions were real crashboxes on the JD's I saw. Eventually the engagement dogs get beat up by the abuse and need expensive repairs. Probably $300 to $500+.


----------



## shdw633 (Jul 27, 2020)

kmckinnie said:


> I’d buy a little compact tractor.
> It does real work.



I already have one of those.


----------



## shdw633 (Jul 27, 2020)

Gaswamp said:


> What do you want to use it for,?



Mainly working around the lease, taking out feed and seed when working on foodplots, checking cameras, etc.  Not really going to do any scouting with it, more of just getting around camp and to and from stands to hunt


----------



## shdw633 (Jul 27, 2020)

Bigga Trust said:


> https://www.kawasaki.com/mule



I'm looking at those as well but I want something that will get up and go if I need it. My buddy has one that barely does 25 with the pedal to the floor, that ain't going to work for me.  I'm looking at that other one they just came out with a year or two ago but I don't think there are many used of them on the market right now.


----------



## shdw633 (Jul 27, 2020)

rayjay said:


> I used to refurb JD riding mowers and had an HPX 4x4 Gator for a few years and still do a search on "John Deere" on CL and FB every few hours. One thing to watch is for rusted out frames. As was mentioned, if it's used in mud then the mud ends up trapped in various frame members and eventually rusts them out and the unit collapses in the middle. Even if not used in the mud the underside of the frame gets the finish knocked off by normal use and rust begins. It's just not as bad as mud.
> 
> On a JD you can about guarantee that the salisbury torque convertor front and rear clutches will need attention or replacement. Probably $800+.
> 
> The Tuff Torque transmissions were real crashboxes on the JD's I saw. Eventually the engagement dogs get beat up by the abuse and need expensive repairs. Probably $300 to $500+.



Great info...thanks!!


----------



## Gaswamp (Jul 27, 2020)

shdw633 said:


> Mainly working around the lease, taking out feed and seed when working on foodplots, checking cameras, etc.  Not really going to do any scouting with it, more of just getting around camp and to and from stands to hunt


U wud b good with a used model then....u can find them for sale with low hrs,...Kawasaki mule, Honda pioneer wud b good choices


----------



## jammeri5 (Jul 29, 2020)

Buy used. Get the cash and keep it in your safe. Decent deals don’t last long.


----------



## buckmanmike (Jul 30, 2020)

I love my elec golf cart. Lift kit, 23" tires, 700 amp controller and I can go everywhere except the deepest water. 10" water no problem.  Stock motor but have an upgrade to install, just no time. If you have electricity available, consider it. I have less than $3500 invested in it. Way less than $20k.


----------



## buckmanmike (Jul 30, 2020)

Opps, saw where anything under 25 mph wont work. Did not know seed and feed had to deliver so quick. Good luck on your search.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 3, 2020)

I have a Pioneer 700 and love just about everything about the bike.  It tops out at 43 and is loud at that speed so if you need more than that look to the pioneer 1000...which comes at a higher price tag.

I bought mine thinking I would replace the ATV and use it only at the farm, but have put about 600 miles on it just riding the backroads.  Seems like we ride nearly every evening now.  I did sell the ATV though


----------



## shdw633 (Aug 4, 2020)

buckmanmike said:


> Opps, saw where anything under 25 mph wont work. Did not know seed and feed had to deliver so quick. Good luck on your search.



I have a golf cart already for going to and from stands, want the UTV for working around the lease, which is 2000 acres so would like the speed to be higher than 25 in order for it not to take all day putting out corn to all the feeders.


----------



## shdw633 (Aug 4, 2020)

Jim Thompson said:


> I have a Pioneer 700 and love just about everything about the bike.  It tops out at 43 and is loud at that speed so if you need more than that look to the pioneer 1000...which comes at a higher price tag.
> 
> I bought mine thinking I would replace the ATV and use it only at the farm, but have put about 600 miles on it just riding the backroads.  Seems like we ride nearly every evening now.  I did sell the ATV though



I'm looking real hard at the 700 right now, my buddy just bought the 1000 for about twice the price of the 700 and then told me he would never go above 45 as it seemed to fast for him.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 4, 2020)

shdw633 said:


> I'm looking real hard at the 700 right now, my buddy just bought the 1000 for about twice the price of the 700 and then told me he would never go above 45 as it seemed to fast for him.



Speed limit on all my country roads is 30-40 and of course there's no reason to run that hard in the woods.  Only things that would make the 700 better in my wee mind would be a 4th gear so that it's not as loud when running at top end and more in cab storage options.

With the engine where it's located, it gets hot especially with the doors and windshield. I have added under seat insulation to help with that and of course in the winter the warmth will be welcome.

If I did it over again I might, might, buy the 700-4.  Would never have thought we would ride it as much during off season and it would be nice to have the extra seat for the 14 yr old, but she is ok in the middle (illegally ).  Course during season I would not have anyone behind me


----------



## mattuga (Aug 4, 2020)

shdw633 said:


> I'm looking real hard at the 700 right now, my buddy just bought the 1000 for about twice the price of the 700 and then told me he would never go above 45 as it seemed to fast for him.



I love my Pioneer 700-4, it is the neighborhood pool ride when not hunting season. I use it way more than I anticipated and don't find myself going above 40 mph, wouldn't  do above 45 if I could.  The whole family likes it.
 Like Jim said they are a bit loud and hot in the cab.  From a wildlife perspective I do think some of that noise stays in the cab due to engine location/roof but they are also rattle buckets even with some deadening.  I think the Pioneer 700-4 roof setup is looks silly but I went with reliability over looks and it has been 100% reliable.  
I gave this same advice last year to someone that you should be able to find a 2019 for cheaper once the 2021 come out as they don't like have 3 years worth of the same model on the floor.  However we are in a different market now so I don't know if that will even be an option.  I bought a new 2017 700-4 from Chattanooga Powersports in Oct or Nov 2018 for $10k (base model, no taxes), the best price you'll find from my experience for a Honda is them.


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 4, 2020)

comfort, layout, storage, noise the can am has honda beat but hondas will last


----------



## Para Bellum (Aug 4, 2020)

Go to Chattanooga for no sales tax.  Get the Polaris 1000.  Get power steering too.  $14 - 15.  The 700 will leave you wantin more I promise you.  Make your own windshield out of plexi and can make your own roof cheap too.


----------



## cr00241 (Aug 4, 2020)

You can get a new Honda Pioneer out the door cheaper then used out of state. The cheapest place that I have seen is Ramey Honda in Mississippi. Southern Honda in Chattanooga is real close. All the 1000's have power steering not the 700's. I am going to get a Honda Pioneer 1000-5 soon. People are wanting $15-20k for a used one with alot of miles and hours. Plus I use to go to those mud parks, I know what the majority of people do to them.


----------



## delacroix (Aug 4, 2020)

People ride UTVs through creeks, rivers and ponds. These are usually reasonable people. My brother and I have been shopping used atvs lately. He found one and bought it. First picture I got from him was the thing stuck in a creek. He's middle aged and normally normal.

I'll buy a new one; probably next year. There's no getting a decent price this year.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 5, 2020)

Yall mentioned power steering...I agree.  The 700 deluxe has power steering and a very nice addition.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 5, 2020)

Nice to work only 3 miles from work.  Bring it with me some days when the humidity aint too bad


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Aug 5, 2020)

Polaris UTV is a good machine, everybody that has a UTV in my club has a Polaris, those that had Yamahas and awasakis sold them and bought Polaris. Buddy in club just bought a 2020 Polaris, think its a 900 and got out the door for under 14K, he bought it in Chattanooga.


----------



## JustinR06 (Aug 5, 2020)

Got my ranger crew 570 midsize brand new for 9 out the door with a roof. Little narrower than a full size so that helps in the woods, and it'll still run 45 with 30 inch tires.


----------



## Bud Man (Aug 5, 2020)

I have a 2015 ranger 900 xp that was purchased used . it had 27 miles on it when I got it. I  paid 4k less than original owner did . I have over 4k miles on it now . never had a problem and always meticulously maintained. Just picked up a 2019 ranger 570 with 1330 miles on it and not taken care of for half of the original price . I have done a complete front end change out of all the parts and still have considerable amount less than its value into it. It all depends on how quick you want one, how much you are willing to spend ,and how much you are willing to work on something . I knew exactly what I was buying when buying used twice and have no regrets on either one. With new you get exactly that and know where you are starting. Good luck in your search.


----------



## killerv (Aug 10, 2020)

no pioneer costs 20 grand.

no way in the world I'd buy a used one seeing what folks put theirs through. Half the folks with them use them as boats. It would have to be from someone I knew well and kept it up nice.


----------



## 7 point (Aug 17, 2020)

Back in 18 I bought a new mule sx 4wd for 8k out the door it's been a good machine for us


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Aug 18, 2020)

Bought a 2018 new Pioneer 700-4. Got 3k miles on it now no problems. Bought Honda for reliability. Bought it in Chattanooga, about 12k out the door with roof and windshield and larger tires. I dOnly need more than 43mph. Don’t know why anyone would. Wish I had power steering but it can be added aftermarket ride less than $800. Heat in cab in summer is annoying, but it is nice in the winter. 
Again, Honda=Reliabilty!


----------



## Darkhorse (Aug 18, 2020)

I bought a 2003 Polaris 600 in Chattanooga, I didn't pay any sales tax. It was a really good deal, that sales tax adds up.
2 or 3 months later I got a letter from the tax collector in Atlanta. Said I owed them sales tax on my ATV.
I ignored the letter.
The second letter arrived a couple of months later. This one was worded much stronger. I was convinced and sent them a check.

I touched bases with several people I knew who had bought ATV's in Chattanooga, all of them had gotten the letter from the Tax Collector also. In the end they all payed that tax.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Aug 19, 2020)

Have had my Honda for almost 3 years and no letters from Tax Collector. Did not try to title the vehicle in Georgia. That may alert them


----------



## killerv (Aug 21, 2020)

Darkhorse said:


> I bought a 2003 Polaris 600 in Chattanooga, I didn't pay any sales tax. It was a really good deal, that sales tax adds up.
> 2 or 3 months later I got a letter from the tax collector in Atlanta. Said I owed them sales tax on my ATV.
> I ignored the letter.
> The second letter arrived a couple of months later. This one was worded much stronger. I was convinced and sent them a check.
> ...




I have certainly heard this is hit or miss. I think it depends on your local tax folks. Down my way, folks get away with it.


----------



## Darkhorse (Aug 21, 2020)

Hit or miss? Maybe. I'm not sure what triggers it.
I did not try to get it titled in Georgia. But I remember having to sign a document pertaining to something like that. They said it was required. I've often wondered if that was the culprit.
The tax was not collected by my local tax folks. It was collected by the state.
Before I made the trip to Chattanooga I called the tax folks in Atlanta and asked them about it. They said if I didn't pay taxes at the time of purchase then no tax needed to be paid later.
So much for that.


----------



## Juan Horton (Aug 22, 2020)

Kawasaki mule pro fat. Bought one last week love it. I also have a can am commander 1000 that I love. The Kawasaki hauls the Fam and works


----------



## ucfireman (Aug 22, 2020)

Darkhorse said:


> I bought a 2003 Polaris 600 in Chattanooga, I didn't pay any sales tax. It was a really good deal, that sales tax adds up.
> 2 or 3 months later I got a letter from the tax collector in Atlanta. Said I owed them sales tax on my ATV.
> I ignored the letter.
> The second letter arrived a couple of months later. This one was worded much stronger. I was convinced and sent them a check.
> ...



Bought my 4 wheeler in 2006 in Chattanooga, no tax. Was told they had to send info to the the state of Tn as to who the vehicle was sold to. It was up to Tn to Forward info to Ga for sales tax. Guess Tn didn't care if Ga got the sales tax or not.


----------



## Darien1 (Oct 13, 2020)

I bought a used 2015 Polaris Ranger, 570 4x4 full size last January.  It's been jam up since I got it until this week.  I am having to replace the starter.  It had about 300 miles on it when I bought it for $6300.  I love mine but I take care of it and don't dog it or put it in water or deep mud.  I use it around the yard and to run down the road to pick up the mail and haul stuff from the house to the shed and back. I hear horror stories on the facebook group for Polaris owners but almost all of them have altered the suspension, put on way over sized tires and mud them and bury them in lakes, ponds and rivers.  Most of the people who keep the stock and use them normally don't have problems.


----------



## 95g atl (Oct 19, 2020)

Here is my humble and useless opinion:

I have the following vehicles for my club use:

Toyota single cab 4wd, 5 spd, 22RE engine.
Jeep Cherokee 4wd, 4.0L, auto.
Honda Pioneer 500 SxS

We have over 2000 acres at our club.  Two vehicles stay at the club, the Honda is at home b/c we use it on our small home acreage.

Guess which one I prefer AND use the most?

Toyota pickup.  It's SMALL, reliable, and cheap.  I got stuck ONCE, only because it was in a mud bog/swamp.  Buried up to frame in the matter of a second.  Simple solution, 12k winch from harbor freight for $300 on sale and $40 worth of metal fabrication.  (jeep also has the same winch).

I'm mid 40's and prefer a DRY ride, low noise, fairly comfortable, etc.
The Honda will do 43 MPH until it hits the governor.  It is LOUD and IRRITATING.  

Toyota trucks (and cherokees) have gone WAY UP in value in the past few years.  Why?  B/C of these $20k SxS you speak of.  We have a few members that have spent between $20k and $28k on SxS's.  One has power windows.  LOL.  That's big $$$ IMO.  You can find a $5000 toyota or jeep.  Spend $1000-$1500 in tires, $1000 in maintenance, and $300 on a winch.  IMO, money better spent.

I'd also ponder one of those Japan pickup mini trucks, right hand drive.  Add larger tires and a winch.

My 2 cents, your mileage may vary.


----------

